# no input under virtualbox



## StevenD (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm running FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE-p7 as a guest under VirtualBox 4.3.12, and cant' get X11 working inside it. My host OS is Windows 8.1. I have installed guest additions from the package virtualbox-ose-additions-4.3.12 (though the issue was the same without it).

I've run `Xorg -configure`, which detected vboxvideo, and I followed the directions here to have it use vboxmouse, then copied the resulting file to/etc/X11/xorg.conf.

When I run `startx`, I see a normal X screen inside my VM window, with two `xterms`, a clock, and an i-beam cursor, but it doesn't respond to mouse or keyboard, even when I click in the window to let the VM capture the mouse. I can't make X notice any input, though I can use Alt-F1 to switch to a different screen within the VM to kill X.

Xorg.0.log file

Some VM settings

Thanks for any help!


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 7, 2014)

Rename or remove the xorg.conf file.  It often does more harm than good.  X will run without it, locating and autoconfiguring devices.


----------



## StevenD (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks, unfortunately doing that has no effect on the problem. Still no input.


----------



## bsdkeith (Jun 7, 2014)

Check that your /etc/rc.conf has

```
hald_enable="YES"
```
&

```
dbus_enable="YES"
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh, that too.  I forgot that is still the default.  Still needed for Gnome and KDE, too.


----------



## StevenD (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks, that fixed it!

But maybe the FreeBSD handbook page on running FreeBSD under VirtualBox should mention those settings? It mentions other settings for rc.conf but not those.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 8, 2014)

Well, it's really mentioned in the X11 section.  But we could link to that.  Please submit a bug and I will take it.


----------



## StevenD (Jun 9, 2014)

I added it as bug 190829. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## tzoi516 (Jun 9, 2014)

If Xorg was installed with devd option and not HAL then the mouse would've worked - I believe it's a either/or option.


----------

